# Growth on finch's head



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

As some of you may recall, we have two little bronze-winged manikins (finchs), _Flit _and _Flutter_. Flutter has been Flit's support system (literally, as he has only one leg) and they are nigh inseparable. Flutter has developed a growth over her / his left eye. At first I thought it was an unruly feather that wouldn't groom, or a seed husk that got imbedded in the feathers. Because they are so "flighty", and Flit cannot help groom Flutter, I figured it would be best not to chase Flutter around for a real close look. Well, I finally gave up and caught her/him and it is a growth. I think it is affecting Flutter's abilities to fly as it was pretty easy to catch her. 
So, most avian vets won't bother with such a small and inexpensive bird, and I know if Flutter goes, Flit will be heartbroken and will need a new friend. 
What should I do to help Flutter.
I hope to be able to take a picture tonight and post it tomorrow, but the growth is about the size of a typical small seed (millet?). No evidence of seeping or crusting.
Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great to see you posting. Your presence has been sorely missed.
Poor little Flutter.
I think a vet that treats birds. doesn't need to be an avian vet, wouldn't mind that Flutter is small and inexpensive and examine/treat anyway. l
Personally, I don't know much about Finches except that their life span isn't as long as some of the larger birds. How old is Flutter? How old is Flit?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Flit is probably about 2 1/2 years old and Flutter is a bit younger (about 2 years old). We made sure Flutter was a "baby" so Flit would not be picked on -- which is common with many birds.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know any avian vet that would deny treatment to any bird - no matter how small the size _or_ the price tag. I would take him in. If vets will remove tumors from a pet rat I had, and work on measly $1.99 anole lizards, certainly a finch growth is worthy of their time as well!

Best of luck to your little bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So they are both about midlife....
Maybe the growth is an infection and antibiotics would solve the problem. Is there a vet that treats birds in your town? This could be an easy fix.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A picture or two would be helpful. Nice to have you back posting here, but I am sorry about the problem with your little bird. Hopefully it is something can can be easily resolved.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*House Finch Disease*

*It may be House Finch Disease, while this disease has been seen in wild birds I realy think that you should look at the CORNELL LAB of ORNITHOLOGY web site on this disease www.birds.cornell.edu/hofi there pictures of this disease one other thing it may be pox but please go to the web site it may help you.* GEORGE


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I checked the Cornell web site and it doesn't look like what those birds were showing (thank goodness). I'll have to wait until it's a bit warmer before I schedule a visit to any vet as it is so cold right now, I'm afraid that might be more injurous than waiting a few days for a more temperate day. I'll see if Flutter will let me take "her" picture this evening. They go to bed pretty early and sadly the sun is fast setting here. (can't wait until spring!!!!).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Look what I found...*

it's a Finch Forum. Maybe they can help answer some questions.

http://www.finchforum.com/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary, sorry to read about Flutter. I also thought of the Finch eye disease but it sounds more like a growth to me.

We have a finch that has a small growth about the size you describe, maybe a bit larger, on the side of its face very close to the joints of the beak. He has had it about a year. When we took it to the vet, she said she would need to excise it to see what it was but if it wasn't causing him any problems to leave it alone. Finch are so tiny and fragile; she said that putting them to sleep to excise the growth was sometimes more damaging than the growth itself. He is over 11 years old.

We decided to leave it alone and if it has grown any, it is very little. We just keep a close eye on it.

Hope this helps and good to see you posting!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks again for the good wishes for Flutter and the latest finch link. Couldn't get a good picture (Flutter is camera-shy) from outside of the cage and mass-panic ensued when I tried to get the camera inside the cage. I am thoroughly "suspect" now and they are not going to let me try that again for awhile.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Flitsnowzooms, I have nothing to add to the advice here other than to send
good thoughts your way and hope you are able to locate someone locally who
will help w/your feathered friends. It's good to see you posting and my thoughts
and prayers are w/your medical issues for your feathered friends.

Thanks Charis, for providing the link for the finches forum...

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's great to hear from you! I'm sorry Flutter is putting a scare into everybody. I know a lot of birds can get small growths that don't grow much more, and are harmless. Some of my pigeons and one of my parakeets have such growths, most years old and again, harmless. I hope it is the same for Flutter. Keep us posted.


----------

